# Looking for a video



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

A couple of weeks ago, there was a post which showed a video of a haunt that had a giant ogre/monster that rose up and shook a corpse and roared. The video was from a local news channel and there was a link showing closeups of the prop as well as a dragon and some other stuff. You would remember what I'm talking about. It was around 18' tall if I recall and it moved very fast for such a large prop. The video mentions that the guy spent around $10k.

I was just telling someone about it and now I can't find it. Can anyone help?


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=2930


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

That's the one. Thanks shady.


----------

